# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Hex tiles illustration and GIMP

## jesuisbenjamin

Hello there,

I would like to make a hex board game mao for which i need to make some illustrations, using GIMP. The illustrations in questions should constitute a landscape in areal view. I do not want to have "photographic" effect, but rather an "illustration" effect. I already made some trials using textures and applying them on the surface to illustrate, and then running some "Gimpressionist" or "olify" effect. But the result was too rough.

What i would like to obtain in the end is something closest to this: http://www.videogamesblogger.com/wp-...screenshot.jpg but strictly from above and not from an inclined perspective as here.

To create hex tiles is not a problem, to apply nice textures to render a landscape is what i am struggling with. What is the best approach to make such areal view landscape illustration using GIMP? Are there resources like brushes i can use?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

Hi!  Thanks for taking up my suggestion to sign up here.

Take a look at the tutorial link in my sig and see if that style is what you would like (to start).

-Rob A>

----------


## rpgmapmaker

Hi, and welcome to the guild!

Some of the things I have been working on in my Overworld Map Project look somewhat like that but I still don't know how to pull it of in GIMP... but If you are familiar with GIMP you might be able to look at what I have been doing in Photoshop and find a way to transfer the method to GIMP.

-RPGMM

----------

